# changment d'adresse IP...



## hijk888 (11 Octobre 2005)

est il possible de changer l'adresse IP fix de mon ordi ? si oui avec kel logiciel ou kel est la marche a suivre  

d"avant merci


----------



## geoffrey (11 Octobre 2005)

tu peux si tu es derriere un routeur, mais tu ne pourra choisir que les derniers chiffres.

Sinon passe par un proxy.


----------



## hijk888 (11 Octobre 2005)

ok mais je ni connais rien , routeur , prox pour moi c du chinoi... s ke tu aurais plus de precision stp?


----------



## geoffrey (11 Octobre 2005)

Commence par lire ceci, c'est probablement le site le plus simple et complet sur le surf anonyme (je suppose que c'est la raison pour laquelle tu voulais avoir une autre ip fixe ? bien que de passer par un proxy anonyme ne changera pas ton IP a toi mais te rendre, en gros, introuvable ou pas tracable)


----------



## hijk888 (11 Octobre 2005)

ok je te remerci je t deja demand&#233; sur un mail et je c pas si ca ce fais sur un forum mais s kilya moyen kon voyes ca sur msn ? car je suis vraiment novice ... (Geoffrey)


----------



## daffyb (11 Octobre 2005)

hijk888 a dit:
			
		

> ok je te remerci je t deja demand&#233; sur un mail et je c pas si ca ce fais sur un forum mais s kilya moyen kon voyes ca sur msn ? car je suis vraiment novice ... (Geoffrey)


 Pour commencer, &#233;vite le style SMS on n'aime pas &#231;a sur les forums  merci


----------



## hijk888 (12 Octobre 2005)

Et toi commence par &#234;tre plus agreable ... tu es qui Ma&#238;tre Cappelo ??? il faut arreter avec ca ,  l'important c que tu me comprennes non ?  enfin bref ...


----------



## daffyb (12 Octobre 2005)

hijk888 a dit:
			
		

> Et toi commence par &#234;tre plus agreable ...


Un smiley et un merci, je trouve &#231;a plut&#244;t poli, ce qui n'est apparemment pas ton avis.


			
				hijk888 a dit:
			
		

> tu es qui Ma&#238;tre Cappelo ???


Non, ma&#238;tre Cappelo corrige les fautes d'orthographe, pas le langage SMS qui n'est pas une langue


			
				hijk888 a dit:
			
		

> il faut arreter avec ca


En effet, il faut arr&#234;ter le langage SMS sur les forums qui ne sont pas appropri&#233; &#224; ce style d'&#233;criture


			
				hijk888 a dit:
			
		

> l'important c que tu me comprennes non ?  enfin bref ...


Tout ce que je te dis, ce n'est pas pour t'emb&#234;ter, mais :
1- Pour de nombreuses personnes, lire du langage SMS est tr&#232;s p&#233;nible, r&#233;sultat des courses, on ne lit pas et on ne r&#233;pond pas
2- l'&#233;criture SMS c'est utile sur un t&#233;l&#233;phone ou le clavier n'a que 10 touches. Ici tu en as plus de 120 alors fait un peut d'effort. De plus on n'est pas aux pi&#232;ces, si tu mets 3 minutes pour &#233;crire ton message au lieu de 1 &#231;a ne changera pas la face du monde
3- la raison technique : Si tout le monde "invente" son fran&#231;ais, comment je fais pour chercher un sujet avec des mots cl&#233;s dans un moteur de recherche si je ne sais pas comment les gens l'ont orthographi&#233; ?
Donc, merci de faire un effort. Les fautes de frappes, je comprends (encore qu'il existe une fonction &#233;diter) mais les kell koi ki on ne me ferra pas croire que c'est plus rapide de taper ki que qui


----------



## hijk888 (13 Octobre 2005)

ok , j'implore ta diplomatie ...:mouais: auttend pour moi . c'est  vrai ke pour les recherches , sans l'orthographe exact &#231;a serais le bordel ... au moin sur le titre du topic ... 
sur_ce ...                tchuss


----------



## hijk888 (13 Octobre 2005)

Et pour revenir &#224; mon probl&#232;me , le truk c'est que je me suis fais bannir d'un chat &#224; vie alors que ce  que l'on me reproche ne me conserne pas ... en gros l'admin a pris sa decision trop vite sans avoir tous les parametre et sans meme m'avoir laiss&#233; le temp de  lui expliquer que je n'avais rien a voir avec ca ... (bon je vais pas nomplu vous raccontez ma vie ...lol) mais au moin c'est plus clair . donc ma demarche est de trouver un moyen de re rentrer sur le site pour essayer de lui expliquer que je ni suis pour rien ... voil&#224; je ne sais pas comment vous allez prendre la chose , mais en exposant le probleme avec des details c'est quand meme plus explicite . y'a t'il un moyen ? 

d'avance merci


----------



## daffyb (13 Octobre 2005)

pour faire simple, tu te connectes en RTC et tu auras une IP diff&#233;rente... o&#249; alors tu vas chez un pote ou un cyber caf&#233;...


----------



## hijk888 (13 Octobre 2005)

est_ce que tu pourrais m'indiquer la marche a suivre pour me connecter en RTC  stp ? Car je suis novice ...


----------



## geoffrey (14 Octobre 2005)

Et si tu commencais par lire le lien que je t'ai donn&#233; ?


----------



## hijk888 (17 Octobre 2005)

bon... vous allez dire que je me repete mais je n'est pas eu la reponce a ma question donc je vais essayer d'etre plus clair ...
Alors...

bonjour , je me suis fait bannir de " tchatteurs.com " alors que je n'ai meme pas eu le temp de leurs expliquer que ja ni etais pour rien . bref... maintenant je ne peut plus i acceder . On m'a conseillé de passer , via un proxy mais je ne trouve pas ou je n'arrive pas a m'en servir ... ( je suis sur mac ) . pour ce qui est de debrancher et rebrancher le modem je sais que ca marche mais dans ce cas il ni a plus rien a faire... donc , " je rentre mon pseudo et une foi la page du chat ouverte , un message dit...

...1_Serveur_> Looking up your hostname..._1_Serveur_> Found your hostname (cached)_1_Serveur_> If you are having problems connecting due to ping timeouts, please type /quote pong 4F872CB5 or /raw pong 4F872CB5 now._1_Serveur_> You are permanently banned from Tchatteurs.com _4 Closing Link: llkh[ALagny-151-1-18-166.w83-114.abo.wanadoo.fr] (User has been permanently banned from Tchatteurs.com _4 Vous êtes déconnecté(e) du chat.

a t'il un moyen ?? si la seule solution est de passer par un proxy est_ce kil vous serais possible de me l'expliker , me conseiller D'avance merci ... 

PS: j'ai deja l'adresse de manoubi ... je ni est rien trouvé , j'ai testé tous les proxy dispo sur ce site mais rien a faire ...


----------



## geoffrey (18 Octobre 2005)

Meme joueur joue encore, t'as pas du bien lire Manoubi, c'est tres bien expliqu&#233;, c'est en francais et meme un enfant de 8 ans y arriverait. Allez courage...


----------



## hijk888 (18 Octobre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Meme joueur joue encore, t'as pas du bien lire Manoubi, c'est tres bien expliqué, c'est en francais et meme un enfant de 8 ans y arriverait. Allez courage...




j'ai tres bien lu le site que tu m'as donné ... mais j'ai bo faire tous ce qu'ils disent ca ne marche pas... par ex:- Sous Safari : Dock > Preferences système > Réseau > Proxies , que dois je mettre dans "serveur proxy FTP" et quel cases dois je cocher dans les diferents proxy a gauche ."proxy web " etc... ? quand j'essaie de passé par un proxy un message en violet apparait sur l'applet du tchat ( au moment de taper le pseudo )...

Sign up for Guardster's SSL proxy: Enjoy Guardster's proxy with full SSL support and faster connections without ads.
Browse with encrypted SSL and access SSL-supported websites. All for $19.95. [ Click here to read more or to subscribe ]  

estce que l'usage d'un proxy est fatalement payant ?

PS: merci pour t'as remarque Geoffrey "meme un enfant de 8 ans y arriverait" mais je n'es meme pas deux mois d'experience en ce qui conserne l'informatique ...:mouais: ...pourtant je sais lire mais ... si tu veux je t'apprend le solfege


----------



## geoffrey (18 Octobre 2005)

Lu a cette page LA



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Comment &#234;tre anonyme ?[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] Dans un premier temps, d&#233;sactivez les cookies ainsi que le moteur Java dans les options de votre navigateur (Internet Explorer ou Netscape). Ensuite il va falloir trouver un proxy anonyme. Un proxy est un serveur interm&#233;diaire, il relaie vos requ&#234;tes vers le serveur que vous visitez, en cachant votre adresse IP. [/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Vous trouverez des listes de proxies anonymes dans la rubrique Securite?L. Il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de choisir un proxy se trouvant dans un pays libre de toute influence... [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> ...


[/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]De nombreux proxy sont gratuits (maitenant utiliser un proxy anonyme russe ou chinois c'est &#224; tes risques et perils , mais va faire un tour sur yahoo ou google, c'est fun  )[/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Pour l'enfant de 8 ans, autant pour moi, mais j'avais l'impression que tu posais des questions plutot que de lire les infos du site (tu sais RTFM...) 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## hijk888 (18 Octobre 2005)

je l'ai refais... j'ai desactivé les cookies , java , mais le site ne s'affiche pas.... rien ne ce passe je n'est meme plus le message me disant que je suis banni ... la page reste unie


----------



## geoffrey (18 Octobre 2005)

t'arrive a acc&#233;der &#224; un site genre google ou yahoo ?


----------



## hijk888 (18 Octobre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> t'arrive a acc&#233;der &#224; un site genre google ou yahoo ?




tu veux dire un moteur de recherche ?


----------



## geoffrey (18 Octobre 2005)

Si tu tape http://www.google.fr dans la barre d'adresse de ton navigateur et que tu fais ensuite entr&#233;e, qu'est ce que ca donne (attention : avec le proxy configur&#233;...)


----------



## daffyb (18 Octobre 2005)

je ne sais pas si d&#233;sactiver le java soit une bonne id&#233;e puisqu'il veut acc&#233;der &#224; un chat...


----------



## geoffrey (18 Octobre 2005)

Ben deja il faut qu'il apprenne a configurer et utiliser son proxy, non  ?


----------



## hijk888 (18 Octobre 2005)

je viens de taper l'adresse que tu me donne mais je tombe sur le moteur recherche " google " dsl d'etre unpeu lent mais je dois configurer es proxy ? c ca? si oui comment faire exactement ...SVP?


----------



## geoffrey (18 Octobre 2005)

Je suis pas persuad&#233; que "un peu lent" soit le terme ...

Bon recommencons, tu utilises quel navigateur ?


----------



## hijk888 (19 Octobre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas persuad&#233; que "un peu lent" soit le terme ...
> 
> Bon recommencons, tu utilises quel navigateur ?



euh... Google  

"unpeu beaucoup lent je te l'accorde "
en tous cas merci pour ton aide esperons que j'y arrive un jour ! mais je persisteraiss jusqu'a ce moment de grace!! lol!


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

Google n'est pas un navigateur...

Essaye encore...


----------



## hijk888 (19 Octobre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Google n'est pas un navigateur...
> 
> Essaye encore...




Mdrrrrrrrrrr j'hesitais ! arf safari alors ? lol


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

Z'&#234;tes fous d'expliquer &#224; Gribouille comment se r&#233;enregistrer ici


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

Dans ce cas ca se passe dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences systemes --> reseau 
(
Menu Pomme
Configuration r&#233;seau
Pr&#233;f&#233;rences de R&#233;seau
Ou bien:
Menu Pomme
Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me
Internet et R&#233;seau
S&#233;lectionner R&#233;seau
)

Tu s&#233;lectionnes ta configuratiuon, puis tu choisis l'onglet "Proxies".
Coche Proxy Web (HTTP) 
Renseigne le serveur proxy Web et le port avec les infos trouv&#233;es LA

(par exemple : proxy : paubrasil.mat.unb.br, port :8080)

Puis tu relance safari , tu tappes juste "google" dans la barre d'adresse (pas www.google.fr hein, JUSTE google, et si tu es redirig&#233; vers Google.br (c'est &#224; dire le Google br&#233;silien), c'est gagn&#233

Bon je pourrais pas faire plus simple donc si t'y arrive pas t'es bon pour relire le site Manoubi (en entier cette fois ci parce que... enfin bon)


----------



## hijk888 (19 Octobre 2005)

Geoffrey j'ai suivi tes instructions a la lettre , je fais tous ce qu'il faut je clik sur " nouvelle configuration " , je coche la case , remplis " server proxy web " mais une foi que je clik sur "appliquer" la connection ce coupe donc je me reconnecte et tous les parametres on disparuent "j'ai tapé google et ca me donne " google fr "


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

Applique ta configuration hors connexion puis reconnecte toi pour voir. (que &#231;a te coupe c'est tout &#224; fait normal)


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

> je fais tous ce qu'il faut je clik sur " nouvelle configuration



Ou est ce que j'ai dit qu'il te fallait faire une nouvelle configuration  ???

Essaye de redemarrer ta machine aussi tiens.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

A croire que t'as pas &#233;t&#233; banni pour rien sur ce chat


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pas os&#233; (jos&#233;phine) la faire celle la


----------



## hijk888 (19 Octobre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Ou est ce que j'ai dit qu'il te fallait faire une nouvelle configuration  ???
> 
> Essaye de redemarrer ta machine aussi tiens.




bon j'ai redemarr&#233; , j'ai fais tous dans l'ordre et au moment de lancer la recherche "google ": Safari ne parvient pas la ouvrir la page...


----------



## hijk888 (19 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A croire que t'as pas été banni pour rien sur ce chat



Stp je ne suis pas dans mon element là ... j'espere que tu te sent plus inteligent au moin ton intervention auras servie a quelque chose... au faite?? t'as pas autre chose a faire ...?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

Change de proxy pour voir. Ils ne sont pas tous fiables. Et ne commente pas vu que tu lis &#224; moiti&#233; les aides que les gens te fournissent, ici, doublant leures interventions b&#233;n&#233;voles (=prises sur leur temps) pour te permettre de retourner sur un chat dont tu es bannis.


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

Quel erreur te mets-il ? (et comment ca se fait que t'arrive encore &#224; poster ici ?)


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Change de proxy pour voir.


10 ¤ qu'il demande comment faire


----------



## hijk888 (19 Octobre 2005)

Bad configuration of your WebServer.
No valid host or directory was found for this request on this port.


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

Alors comme l'as dit SM, faut essayer un autre proxy (cf les liens donn&#233;s precedemment) et changer l'adresse et le port de ton proxy jusqu'&#224; ce que t'en trouve un valide


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

une recherche sur google :

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/23373&vid=145765


----------



## hijk888 (26 Octobre 2005)

bon le prob est regl&#233; je me suis explik&#233; d'un cyber... "pour les proxy j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement merci de votre pacience " et a la prochaine interrogation enfin jvous souhaite pas d'etre capable de me repondre si ca fais ca prend auttend de temp pour chaque questions vous avez pas fini lol 
 sur ce tchuss


----------

